# V Spiele: Rollenspiel + SciFI



## spellcraft (19. Februar 2009)

[V] Gegen ein faires und Markttaugliches Gebot:


Drakensand dt.

Dark Horizon engl. dt. Untertitel

Tarr Chronicles engl. dt. Untertitel

Bitte Gebote/Kontakt unter einer e-mail Adresse abgeben.

Waren sind alle im Bestzustand und jeweils einmalig installiert worden.

Abwicklung sollte ja geläufig sein.

Jedoch übernehme ich keinerlei Garantie für die Lauffähigkeit auf euren Rechenknechten u. o. Systemabstürzen.


----------

